# Word iOS et police Times new roman



## stwing (12 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

J’uitlise une version Word pour iPad (avec abonnement) et je viens de m’apercevoir que la police Times New Roman ne figurait pas (plus ?) dans la liste des polices. C’est embêtant car il s’agit d’une police fort utilisée.
Est-ce possible de l’y faire figurer ?

Merci


----------

